# Vwb&w



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Have a read(EEK)
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/peers-cir...-engines-unit-sources-160947628--finance.html


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

MAN = Manky and Noisy mind you the big ones are all now Big & Wonderful!!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No. The bang and Wallop name has been consigned to history all are now MAN whether proper ones or medium speed crap heaps. Not popular with many pundits.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought that, although the B&W name had gone, the design persisted, slow speed MANs, especially the KZ were, as you so rightly described them crap heaps, never had the displeasure of medium speed ones, although I suspect a Japanese V16 I sailed with may have been a close relative, had an off hire template attached to the abstract spreadsheet breakdowns were that frequent.


----------

